
Deep Learning, AI and NASDAQ? - zpiro
I&#x27;ll clean up, but as it&#x27;s more philosophy than an academic exercise and use of technical vocabulary, it&#x27;s not straight forward.<p>Even so, here is some text:
Given progress and results in deep learning systems
pushed forward with ontology from human produced
semantic structures on top of attention and memory
guided by an invisible hand out of blue sky thinking.
In many ways this is the equivalent of lensing structure
and attention in human knowledge by blacking out half
of a semantically coherent process.<p>The amount of resources used to create the equivalent
of a epistemological forward process taking advantage of
natural inter-processing within understanding of semantics and
logic.<p>Gives concern about the feasibility of the next evolution
namely feed forward ontology and epistemology
in the other direction.
Needing a feed forward identity process able
to creatively deal with the intra-processes in-between these
functions: memory and logic, attention and semantics; and a
process able to navigate with ensuing identity processees.
A information super highway much like the corpus
callosum -- the front pole -- back to sensory motor as seen in
human cognition and brain structure with analogous cognitive functions.<p>In Norse philosophy, what it seems like -- too much faith
is put into half a horse -- loki without idun.
Thus, an intelligence that is a headless horse guided by a
democracy and cannot be trusted, it&#x27;s just annoying feed-forward logic
with little to no command control over attention and memory.<p>Overly optimistic enthusiasm coupled with polarising fear
may have set in motion a need for an AI winter.
Can forget building anything that can solve problems
for life on earth. Perhaps more efforts adding an Idun
to help with neutral and intelligent information
processing is a more correct way.
======
mtmail
> I'll clean up

Yes, it would help to think about the average reader when discussing complex
ideas on ... actually I haven't even understood what the point of the text
was.

